# FAU Flash Drives Pic



## Dragoneer (Jul 19, 2007)

The FAU flash drives in all their glory. ^___^ Wanted to share their sleekness.


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 19, 2007)

Dammit, now I want one...but I *so* can't afford to go to any conventions right now...


----------



## Cavy (Jul 20, 2007)

How much are those flash drives at the con anyways?


----------



## Cray (Jul 21, 2007)

Cavy said:
			
		

> How much are those flash drives at the con anyways?



These flash drives are a limited edition gift just for Founding Members, and a few certain folks who've gone out of their way to help us out.  If we have any left over, we _might_ sell them through our website after the convention.  But the only way to be sure you'll get one is to be a Founding Member at FA:U


----------



## Jimp (Jul 23, 2007)

there also a prize that one of the submitters for the conbook will get...if there still doing a con book that is.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 23, 2007)

Jimp said:
			
		

> there also a prize that one of the submitters for the conbook will get...if there still doing a con book that is.


And indeed we are.  Things are running last minute on the conbook, much as I wish they weren't.


----------

